
Ask HN: The remote jobs illusion - throwaway0071
I&#x27;ve been looking for remote jobs and everything I find is &quot;US-only&quot; (or maybe US&#x2F;Canada-only). Truly remote jobs are a rarity that this seems to be a US phenomenon only.<p>Any advice for finding really globally remote jobs?<p>Disclaimer: Not an US citizen.
======
anovikov
Essentially if you want an official full time work, you have to have a right
to work in the U.S. It doesn't matter if you are remote.

If you want to be a contractor there is no such requirement and you may work
for a U.S. customer from anywhere and don't need a right to work in U.S.

And yes, almost everything in software is 'U.S. phenomenon only'. I for
example, just skip European customers because they are too difficult to work
with and pay too little, they don't worth the worry, and their projects are
hopeless anyway.

------
willcate
That's just where the most jobs are. There are ppl all over the world doing
freelance work for US companies; it's a huge need.

